# gluten free meatballs



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I have some hamburger that needs to be used. I'm thinking of making meatballs but I want to make them gluten free for my new daughter in law. I usually use bread crumbs as the filler. Obviously I can't do that for her. She was just recently diagnosed and is new at this. Any ideas for a bread substitute? I thought about oatmeal, but from what I understand oatmeal is usually cross-contaminated with wheat. Thanks.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Why substitute anything? Just mix your meats and veggies and roll them into balls.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

That's what I do, meat, eggs, veggies...


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I only use filler when I want to extend my product for more people. Otherwise, meat, veggies and an egg are all I need.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

You can use crushed corn chips, or rice crackers, or corn or rice chex, if you want to use a filler. Just make sure it says gluten free on the package.


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I think I had a "duh" moment here! It didn't even cross my mind to just drop the bread. :bash: :cowboy:Thanks!


----------



## grayrecliner (Jul 13, 2007)

Use oatmeal. Works great.


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

Use corn meal or ground up corn flakes.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You can use oatmeal or corn flakes. Or cooked rice and they become porcupine balls.

Gluten-free crackers are too expensive to put into meat loaf.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

I also use quick grits.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I use Parmesan cheese, the kind in the green can. You can use oatmeal if it is the gluten free kind. GF oats is expensive.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Gluten-free eating just takes a little practice. I, too, add a little oatmeal to meat balls and meatloaf. Find the old fashion type works best. Recently tried the new gluten-free Bisquick...biscuits looked great, but we could not eat them. Way too dry. But, now I have breadcrumbs! Those bisquits went into the food processer, then freezer. The Bisquick does make fabulous dumplings!


----------



## WesleyDS (Feb 16, 2013)

My wife and one son are gluten free and I make meatballs. Meatballs should not be made with just meat and veggies in my not so humble opinion. But if you want to do it wrong then be my guest (Tongue firmly planted in cheek) I use rolled oats. About a handful, put them in a bowl and add milk. I add my spices and such to this and microwave to make it all warm. Add this to your meat and veggies.


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

CJ said:


> Why substitute anything? Just mix your meats and veggies and roll them into balls.


You need bread in order to keep them moist and soft. It's for texture.


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

ralph perrello said:


> Use corn meal or ground up corn flakes.


Cooked grits should work well. Never tried it, though.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

I have had good luck using rice crispies in meatloaf, I'm sure it would work in meatballs.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I read that Ikea uses potato (and horse meat! haha) in theirs.


----------

